# Sufjan Stevens



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Any fans? I enjoy quite a few of his albums.


----------



## Forster (Apr 22, 2021)

Yes, I have three. _Illinoise_, _Carrie and Lowell _and _The Ascension_. I think he's excellent, the the last album doesn't have quite the same bite as the others.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Forster said:


> Yes, I have three. _Illinoise_, _Carrie and Lowell _and _The Ascension_. I think he's excellent, the the last album doesn't have quite the same bite as the others.


Greetings from Michigan is great too.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I listened to most of his albums last year because he was recommended a number of times. Most of them I found OK, but there is one that really stood out for me: Carrie and Lowell .


----------



## Forster (Apr 22, 2021)

Yes, Carrie and Lowell has a convincing and coherent atmosphere that Illinoise lacks, though the latter has some fantastic highs in amongst its magpie cornucopia.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I think Illinoise is simply too long, and inconsistent.


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast (Jun 3, 2020)

BIG fan here, I love the guy. Illinoise is my favourite, then Age of Adz probably, then Carrie & Lowell, then Michigan


----------



## fbjim (Mar 8, 2021)

I like Illinoise because of the inconsistency, it's a kaleidoscope.


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast (Jun 3, 2020)

I don't think Illinoise is inconsistent at all, it's kaleidoscopic perhaps, but the style and content are very much coherent and cohesive, everything has a meaning and a purpose in that album


----------

